# Η παύλα



## nickel (Jun 24, 2008)

Εκτός από τη συζήτηση για το ενωτικό που έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και εδώ, χρήσιμη (και επείγουσα) είναι και μια πιο πρακτική συζήτηση για την παύλα.

Οι Αγγλοσάξονες έχουν τη διπλή ή μεγάλη παύλα (στη θέση 151, πληκτρολογείται με Alt-0151 ή, στο Word, με Alt-Control-παύλα, όπου το 0151 και η παύλα χτυπιούνται στο αριθμητικό πληκτρολόγιο δεξιά), η οποία δεν συνηθίζεται πολύ στην Ελλάδα (μπορεί κάποιοι εκδότες να τη βάζουν π.χ. στην αρχή διαλόγων ή γενικότερα εκεί που θα ήθελαν να την ξεχωρίσουν από τη μεσαία).

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ εδώ, στο φόρουμ, τη διπλή παύλα επειδή η μεσαία δεν φαίνεται καλά.

Συνηθέστερη στην Ελλάδα είναι η μεσαία παύλα, στη θέση 150 (πληκτρολογείται με Alt-0150 ή, στο Word, με Control-παύλα, όπου το 0150 και η παύλα χτυπιούνται στο αριθμητικό πληκτρολόγιο δεξιά). Τη χρησιμοποιούμε συχνότατα για να χωρίσουμε παρενθετικές φράσεις ή προτάσεις. Σ' ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΝΩΤΙΚΟ, δηλαδή τη μία παυλίτσα που βρίσκεται δεξιά από το 0 στο πληκτρολόγιο.

Αν σας δυσκολεύει να στέλνετε το χέρι σας ταξίδι δεξιά στο keypad, μια πρακτική λύση είναι να διδάξετε το AutoCorrect να μετατρέπει τις δύο παύλες -- σε μεσαία παύλα.

Μία ακόμα παρατήρηση: Οι προσεκτικοί επιμελητές προσέχουν και τα κενά σε σχέση με την παύλα για να δίνουν στον αναγνώστη να καταλαβαίνει πότε ανοίγει και πότε κλείνει η «παρένθεση».


Αν χρειάζεται μία μόνο παύλα (επειδή μαζί με την παρένθεση τελειώνει και η περίοδος του λόγου), της βάζουμε διάστημα αριστερά και δεξιά, π.χ.
Είπαν ότι θα ’ρθουν κάποια άλλη μέρα — ίσως τη Δευτέρα.

Αν χρειάζονται δύο παύλες για το ανοιγοκλείσιμο της παρενθετικής διατύπωσης, δεν βάζουμε κενό διάστημα δεξιά από την πρώτη ούτε αριστερά από τη δεύτερη, όπως δεν βάζουμε στο ανοιγοκλείσιμο παρενθέσεων, π.χ. 
Θα έρθω μια άλλη μέρα —τη Δευτέρα ίσως— και θα τα πούμε τότε.
Θα έρθω μια άλλη μέρα (τη Δευτέρα ίσως) και θα τα πούμε τότε.

Ε, και μη βάζετε συνέχεια παύλες. Υπάρχει και η άνω τελεία και η διπλή τελεία και η παρένθεση.


----------



## curry (Jun 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Συνηθέστερη στην Ελλάδα είναι η μεσαία παύλα, στη θέση 150 (πληκτρολογείται με Alt-0150 ή, στο Word, με Control-παύλα, όπου το 0150 και η παύλα χτυπιούνται στο αριθμητικό πληκτρολόγιο δεξιά). Τη χρησιμοποιούμε συχνότατα για να χωρίσουμε παρενθετικές φράσεις ή προτάσεις. Σ' ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΝΩΤΙΚΟ, δηλαδή τη μία παυλίτσα που βρίσκεται δεξιά από το 0 στο πληκτρολόγιο.
> 
> 
> Αν χρειάζεται μία μόνο παύλα (επειδή μαζί με την παρένθεση τελειώνει και η περίοδος του λόγου), της βάζουμε διάστημα αριστερά και δεξιά, π.χ.
> ...



Καλημέρα. Όταν γράφω στο Word, η διπλή παύλα εμφανίζεται αυτόματα αφού πατήσω μικρή παύλα-space-επόμενη λέξη-space. Οπότε, δεν με έχει απασχολήσει η ύπαρξή της ιδιαίτερα - το φροντίζει η ίδια! 
(Εδώ όμως, που δεν αλλάζει αυτόματα, πάντα ξεχνώ να κάνω κάτι γι' αυτό.)

Όταν έκανα την πτυχιακή μου και έμαθα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα για το πώς πρέπει να είναι το κείμενο μου "εμφανισιακά", η επόπτρια μού είχε πει να βάζω κενό ανάμεσα σε όλες τις διπλές παύλες. Γενικά, δεν αμφισβήτησα ποτέ τις οδηγίες της - όχι γιατί την θεωρώ αλάνθαστη, αλλά επειδή δεν ασχολήθηκα. 
Γιατί δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε κενό; Απλά περιττεύει;


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2008)

curry said:


> Γιατί δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε κενό; Απλά περιττεύει;



Δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε κενό, για να καταλαβαίνει πιο εύκολα ο αναγνώστης ποιες λέξεις περιλαμβάνονται μέσα στις διπλές παύλες (στην οιονεί παρένθεση), πολύ χρήσιμο όταν έχεις πολλές σε μια παράγραφο.


----------



## curry (Jun 24, 2008)

Απολύτως λογικό. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2008)

curry said:


> Γιατί δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε κενό; Απλά περιττεύει;


Καλημέρα. Και, με άλλα λόγια από αυτά του συνονόματου, γιατί η παύλα δεν έχει καμπύλες σαν την παρένθεση να καταλαβαίνουμε πότε είναι για άνοιγμα και πότε για κλείσιμο. Δηλαδή, οι Γάλλοι μπορεί να βάζουν διαστήματα στις παρενθέσεις ( blah-blah-blah ), εμείς καλό είναι να μη βάζουμε στις δύο παύλες.


----------



## unique (Mar 29, 2011)

*Παύλες αντί παρενθέσεων*

Για παράδειγμα: [...] λόγω της μείωσης των εισαγομένων κινεζικών προϊόντων —όπως πορσελάνης, μετάξης και επιπλοποιίας— και της παράλληλης αύξησης των εξαγωγών ειδών κλωστοϋφαντουργίας [...] 
Η ερώτηση έχει τρία σκέλη:
α) ποιος είναι ο ορθός συνδυασμός πλήκτρων για την παύλα.
β) σε περίπτωση που η "παρενθετική" πρόταση καταλήγει σε τελεία, απαιτείται καταληκτική παύλα;
γ) τι κενά απαιτούνται (αν απαιτούνται) μεταξύ των λέξεων που προηγούνται και έπονται της παύλας;
Επίσης: Στους διαλόγους χρησιμοποιούμε την ίδια ή διαφορετική παύλα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Σε μετέφερα σ' αυτό το νήμα, μια και εδώ θα βρεις όλες τις απαντήσεις. Για τους διαλόγους υπάρχει το νήμα: Παύλες και εισαγωγικά στο διάλογο.


----------



## unique (Mar 29, 2011)

Αν η «παρενθετική» πρόταση ανοίγει μεν με παύλα αλλά καταλήγει σε άνω τελεία (αντί για τελεία), πρέπει να κλείσει με παύλα;
Επίσης: τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που γράφουμε από τότε μέχρι τότε, ΄(150 π.Χ-150 μ.Χ) ; τι παύλα χρησιμοποιούμε και τι κενά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Η πρώτη περίπτωση έχει τόσο ενδιαφέρον όσο το να καταφέρεις να στριμωχτείς μόνος σου σε μια γωνιά. Έτσι νιώθω κάθε φορά που έχω βάλει κείμενο μέσα σε παύλες και πρέπει να βάλω και σημείο στίξης μετά, κόμμα ή άνω τελεία. Και το κόμμα μπορείς να το φας, η άνω τελεία δεν τρώγεται. Δεν ξέρω αν το αποτέλεσμα έχει γλωσσική ή νοηματική λογική, σίγουρα δεν έχει αισθητική. Η καλύτερη λύση (αισθητικά) είναι να βάλεις την παρενθετική σου πρόταση σε παρένθεση. Οι καμπύλες ( ) έχουν πάντα κάτι πιο καλαίσθητο.

Η δεύτερη περίπτωση, η παύλα με τη σημασία «έως» (και όχι μόνο), είναι αστεία υπόθεση. Αυτά τα πράγματα τα γράφουν τα style guides των Αγγλοσαξόνων (και δεν ξέρω ποιοι τα ξέρουν και πόσοι τα εφαρμόζουν), αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι χάνεις το ψηφιακό σου σάλιο αν πεις στους Έλληνες να βάζουν τη μεσαία παύλα, την 150άρα, στη θέση της μικρής, του ενωτικού, για να δείξει το «έως» (Αθήνα–Παρίσι) ή τους αντίπαλους ενός αγώνα (Ολυμπιακός–Παναθηναϊκός) κ.τ.ό. Ιδιαίτερα σε ένα φόρουμ που χρησιμοποιεί Trebuchet και η μεσαία παύλα δεν διαφέρει από τη μικρή και πρέπει να βάλεις μεγάλη για να δεις τη διαφορά, αρχίζεις να το φιλοσοφείς για τη σκοπιμότητα κάποιων πραγμάτων. :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2011)

unique said:


> Αν η «παρενθετική» πρόταση ανοίγει μεν με παύλα αλλά καταλήγει σε άνω τελεία (αντί για τελεία), πρέπει να κλείσει με παύλα;


Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ, αλλά ας το πω και κάπως διαφορετικά. Στην Ελλάδα ο γενικός κανόνας είναι ναι, κλείνει με παύλα, αλλά τρως την άνω τελεία. Ο ίδιος αυτός κανόνας δεν φροντίζει να σου πει ότι πρόσεξε παιδάκι μου, μην ανοίξεις παύλα αφού ενεδρεύει άνω τελεία, άκου τι σου λέει ο Νίκελ. Αλλά το πιο ενδιαφέρον είναι όταν ακολουθεί κόμμα, μια περίπτωση πολύ συχνότερη, που προβλέπεται από τις περισσότερες γραμματικές ή οδηγίες προς γλωσσικώς ναυτιλλομένους. Αν φας το κόμμα είναι σαν να παίρνεις λαχείο και να ξεχνάς να δεις αν κέρδισες (να κάνεις ό,τι εγώ δηλαδή). Αν είναι να φας το κόμμα που κλείνει την παρενθετική φράση, τότε γιατί την άνοιξες με το προηγούμενο κόμμα που κλαίει και ζητάει εναγωνίως το ταίρι του; Εφαρμόζουν το ίδιο που θα σου πούνε και για το θαυμαστικό, για παράδειγμα. Εγώ προσωπικά ζηλεύω την ανεμελιά των Γάλλων. Άνοιξαν παύλα; Θα την κλείσουν. Κι αν έχουν ανοίξει παρενθετική φράση με κόμμα, θα το βάλουν και το κόμμα μετά την παύλα. Το ίδιο και με την άνω τελεία. Το πρόβλημα το έχω αντιμετωπίσει επανειλημμένα, όταν (για λόγους μάλλον τυπικούς) δεν ενδεικνυόταν να χρησιμοποιήσω παρενθέσεις ή κάτι άλλο όταν το πρωτότυπο είχε παύλες. Αρκετές φορές σιχτίρισα και έβαλα μεγαλοπρεπώς το κόμμα μετά την παύλα. Νομίζω ότι το θέμα αυτό αφορά τη στίξη γενικά, η οποία οφείλει διά ροπάλου να εξυπηρετεί τη δόμηση του νοήματος. Έχω ήδη αναφέρει ότι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η σωτηρία του νοήματος είναι ο υπέρτατος νόμος. Ειδικότερα για τη στίξη έχω να πω: αν οι κανόνες της σε αναγκάζουν να αλλάξεις τη διατύπωση που σου έρχεται πιο φυσικά να γράψεις, τότε εκείνο που πρέπει να αλλάξει είναι οι κανόνες της, όχι εσύ.


----------



## unique (Mar 30, 2011)

Ως προς την πρώτη περίπτωση με καλύψατε τελείως. Σχετικά με τη δεύτερη όμως δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα το πνεύμα του Nickel. Θες να πεις ότι κακώς χρησιμοποιείται το ενωτικό και ότι στη θέση του θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται η μεσαία παύλα χωρίς κενά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2011)

Τυπογραφικά, αν χρησιμοποιείς τη μεσαία παύλα (την n-dash) για χρονολογίες ή αντιπάλους ενός ματς, όπως έγραψε ο νίκελ, το αποτελεσμα είναι οπτικά ανεπαίσθητα πιο ευανάγνωστο. Στην πράξη, το μάτι του Έλληνα αναγνώστη έχει εθιστεί τόσο πολύ στη χρήση του ενωτικού και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, που ελάχιστοι ακολουθούν συστηματικά αυτή τη σύμβαση. Το πιο εύκολο, και ίσως προτιμότερο, είναι να ακολουθήσεις τη σύμβαση που χρησιμοποιεί ο εκδότης σου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και το κόμμα μπορείς να το φας, η άνω τελεία δεν τρώγεται.


Εγώ πάντως όταν πιστεύω ότι το κόμμα χρειάζεται μετά τη 2η παύλα, το βάζω κανονικά.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μία ακόμα παρατήρηση: Οι προσεκτικοί επιμελητές προσέχουν και τα κενά σε σχέση με την παύλα για να δίνουν στον αναγνώστη να καταλαβαίνει πότε ανοίγει και πότε κλείνει η «παρένθεση».
> 
> 
> Αν χρειάζεται μία μόνο παύλα (επειδή μαζί με την παρένθεση τελειώνει και η περίοδος του λόγου), της βάζουμε διάστημα αριστερά και δεξιά, π.χ.
> ...


Χαίρομαι που κάποιος τα λέει τόσο ξεκάθαρα. Προπαγάνδιζα καιρό αυτήν τη λύση, σκοντάφτοντας στις αντιρρήσεις διαφόρων ξενοσπουδαγμένων που είχαν επαφή με τις τυποεκδοτικές συμβάσεις άλλων χωρών. 

Έχω την αμυδρή εντύπωση πάντως πως στην παραδοσιακή ελληνική στοιχειοθεσία στις παρενθετικές παύλες έμπαινε ένα μικρό κενό δεξιά της δεξιάς παύλας και αριστερά της αριστερής, αλλά ένα κενό μικρότερο από το κανονικό. Στους καιρούς της ηλεκτρονικής στοιχειοθεσίας όμως (ελάχιστα συμβατής με τέτοιες κομψές λύσεις), ασφαλώς η λύση που προτείνεις είναι η προτιμότερη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Έχω την αμυδρή εντύπωση πάντως πως στην παραδοσιακή ελληνική στοιχειοθεσία στις παρενθετικές παύλες έμπαινε ένα μικρό κενό δεξιά της δεξιάς παύλας και αριστερά της αριστερής, αλλά ένα κενό μικρότερο από το κανονικό. Στους καιρούς της ηλεκτρονικής στοιχειοθεσίας όμως (ελάχιστα συμβατής με τέτοιες κομψές λύσεις), ασφαλώς η λύση που προτείνεις είναι η προτιμότερη.


Νομίζω πως σωστά θυμάσαι :) Έμπαινε μισή πίκα ή ένα τέταρτο της πίκας. Ποιος κάθεται να ασχολείται τώρα με τέτοιες λεπτορυθμίσεις --όχι ότι δεν γίνεται, φυσικά...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Έχω την αμυδρή εντύπωση πάντως πως στην παραδοσιακή ελληνική στοιχειοθεσία στις παρενθετικές παύλες έμπαινε ένα μικρό κενό δεξιά της δεξιάς παύλας και αριστερά της αριστερής, αλλά ένα κενό μικρότερο από το κανονικό. Στους καιρούς της ηλεκτρονικής στοιχειοθεσίας όμως (ελάχιστα συμβατής με τέτοιες κομψές λύσεις), ασφαλώς η λύση που προτείνεις είναι η προτιμότερη.


Φρονώ πως δεν είναι τόσο θέμα ασυμβατότητας με την ηλεκτρονική στοιχειοθεσία (στη μετά-Unicode εποχή), όσο αποτέλεσμα τεμπελιάς. Για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση υπάρχει το (χρησιμοποιούμενο στα γαλλικά) "NARROW NO-BREAK SPACE" (U+202F). Αλλά ακόμη και όταν οι παρενθετικές παύλες είναι κολλημένες με τον επόμενο χαρακτήρα (η αριστερή) και τον προηγούμενο (η δεξιά), απαιτείται να μένουν αδιάσπαστες από τις αλλαγές αράδας, με χρήση τού χαρακτήρα "WORD JOINER" (U+2060).


----------



## pidyo (Mar 30, 2011)

Ναι, σωστά, υπάρχει και το "γαλλικό κενό", αλλά επειδή οι αποστάσεις στους κειμενογράφους δεν είναι ποτέ σταθερές με αμφίπλευρη στοίχιση, συνήθως αποκτάς έτσι ένα κενό που, ναι μεν είναι μικρότερο από τα άλλα, αλλά παραμένει μεγαλύτερο από εκείνο που θα χρησιμοποιούσε ένας στοιχειοθέτης του παλιού καιρού.

Edit: Και φυσικά το κενό έμπαινε δεξιά της αριστερής παύλας και αριστερά της δεξιάς κι όχι έτσι όπως το έγραψα: εσωτερικό κενό ήταν, όχι εξωτερικό.


----------



## Loukia (Oct 13, 2013)

Καλημέρα.

Υπάρχουν παύλες-μπάμπουσκες; Μπορούμε δηλαδή να έχουμε παύλα μέσα στην παύλα;
Παράδειγμα: 
Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους — μπορεί και με τους δυο, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά — Θου, Κύριε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2013)

Καλημέρα Λουκία,

Το παράδειγμά σου είναι με μισο*ματριόσκα* :), οπότε θα προσπαθήσω πρώτα να το κλείσω από δεξιά (με μικροαλλαγές, ίσως όχι ιδιαίτερα πετυχημένες νοηματικά):

Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους — μπορεί και με τους τρεις, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά — Θου, Κύριε! — με τον τρίτον, ποιος ξέρει πώς και πότε — και σίγουρα με κάποιον από τους Κωστόπουλους...

Εδώ βλέπουμε ξεκάθαρα το πρόβλημα: Έχουμε παύλες ένθετες σε παύλες ή δυο ζευγάρια παρενθετικές;
Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει (που σημαίνει ότι δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει) εδώ άλλος κανόνας πέρα από τον υπέρτατο: να είναι σαφή αυτά που γράφουμε. Επομένως, τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε εδώ;

Ένας τρόπος είναι να το γράψουμε αλλιώς. Η σιγουράντζα δεν έβλαψε κανέναν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις:

Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα — Θου, Κύριε! — με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους — μπορεί και με τους τρεις, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά με τον τρίτον, ποιος ξέρει πώς και πότε — και σίγουρα με κάποιον από τους Κωστόπουλους...

Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι να παίξουμε λίγο με τις τυπογραφικές δυνατότητες: να ενώσουμε τις παύλες της ένθετης παράθεσης, να πλαγιάσουμε το επιφώνημα:

Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους — μπορεί και με τους τρεις, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά —_Θου, Κύριε!_— με τον τρίτον, ποιος ξέρει πώς — και σίγουρα με κάποιον από τους Κωστόπουλους...

Για να τα μεταφέρω τώρα και στο αρχικό σου παράδειγμα:

Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα —Θου, Κύριε!— με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους — μπορεί και με τους δυο, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά.

Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους — μπορεί και με τους δυο, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά _—Θου, Κύριε!_

Από τις δύο περιπτώσεις, η προσωπική μου επιλογή θα ήταν με τη χρήση των πλάγιων χαρακτήρων.


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2013)

Γιατί όμως δεν κολλάτε τις παύλες στις λέξεις, κατά τη συμβουλή του Νίκελ, ώστε να διευκολύνεται ο αναγνώστης; 
Για τις ένθετες παύλες, δεν μας κάνει η παρένθεση;

Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους —μπορεί και με τους τρεις, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά (Θου, Κύριε!) με τον τρίτον, ποιος ξέρει πώς— και σίγουρα με κάποιον από τους Κωστόπουλους...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2013)

Σκέφτηκα πολύ να χρησιμοποιήσω την παρένθεση εδώ, και θα την χρησιμοποιούσα αν ήταν οποιαδήποτε άλλη παρενθετική αναφορά, π.χ.:

Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους —μπορεί και με τους τρεις, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά (βούκινο στη γειτονιά τα ξεπορτίσματά της) με τον τρίτον, ποιος ξέρει πώς— και σίγουρα με κάποιον από τους Κωστόπουλους...

...αλλά εδώ που έχουμε παρένθετο μόνο το επιφώνημα, κάπως δεν μου κάθεται καλά.

(Από τους κανόνες φτάσαμε στο «κάπως δεν μου κάθεται καλά». Χμμμ... :))


----------



## Loukia (Oct 13, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ Δρ! Η ιδέα για τον πλαγιασμό του επιφωνήματος δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου κακή.

Να δώσω όμως κι άλλο ένα παράδειγμα, για να φανεί ότι κάποτε έχουμε πρόβλημα και με τα διαστήματα:

Τονέ ματιάσανε το γιό σου — γιατί είναι ομορφάντρας ο Γιάννης σου —ζωή να ‘χει!— άξιος και προκομμένος, στα όπα-όπα την έχει τη Μαρία του, τίποτα δεν της λείπει — μην κοιτάς που είναι κι αυτή φρόνιμη κοπέλα και δε ζητάει πολλά.

Εδώ, το «ζωή να ‘χει!» έχει κολλητές παύλες. Άντε να το πλαγιάσουμε κιόλας, άντε να βάλουμε και κόμμα μετά τη δεύτερη παύλα του, αν πιστεύουμε ότι βοηθάει στο νόημα.

Όμως η παύλα πριν το «γιατί» δεν κλείνει πουθενά, οπότε πρέπει να αφήσουμε το διάστημά της. Και όχι μόνο δεν κλείνει, αλλά έχει μέσα της μια δεύτερη παύλα, που κι αυτή δεν κλείνει πουθενά, αφού τελειώνει η περίοδος. Οπότε τι κάνουμε; 

Το ‘χω συναντήσει ήδη κάνα-δυο φορές το φαινόμενο στο κείμενό μου και πρέπει να πω ότι το νόημα το κατάλαβα χωρίς δυσκολία. Διστάζω να αλλάξω τη σειρά των προτάσεων ή να βάλω παρενθέσεις, γιατί είναι λογοτεχνικό το κείμενο και ο συγγραφέας δεν τις πολυχρησιμοποιεί. Αλλά δεν ξέρω και αν δικαιούμαι να το αφήσω έτσι, μιας και δεν μου ‘χει ξανατύχει κάτι τέτοιο.

Το συζητούσα και μ’ έναν φίλο τις προάλλες και μου υπέδειξε ένα παράδειγμα από τον Καζαντζάκη (_Όφις και κρίνο_), αλλά βέβαια δεν ξέρω σε ποια έκδοση το βρήκε:

Τα λουλούδια στα πόδια της κάτω από το παράθυρο ήσαν πατημένα, ζουλισμένα, τα δάχτυλά της ήσαν αιματωμένα — όλα έδειχναν πως επάλεψεν απελπισμένα η δύστυχη ν’ ανοίξει το παράθυρο και ν’ αναπνεύσει — μα εκείνος δεν την αφήκε.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2013)

sarant said:


> Γιατί όμως δεν κολλάτε τις παύλες στις λέξεις, κατά τη συμβουλή του Νίκελ, ώστε να διευκολύνεται ο αναγνώστης;
> Για τις ένθετες παύλες, δεν μας κάνει η παρένθεση;
> 
> Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους —μπορεί και με τους τρεις, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά (Θου, Κύριε!) με τον τρίτον, ποιος ξέρει πώς— και σίγουρα με κάποιον από τους Κωστόπουλους...


_Εννοείται _πως οι αμφίπλευρα τοποθετημένες παύλες δεν έχουν κενό απ' τη μεριά της παρενθετικής φράσης, οπότε συνένα εδώ!
Προσωπικά στο συγκεκριμένο θα έκανα (και θα υπαγόρευα, σε τυχόν δικό μου style guide) ακριβώς ό,τι έγραψε ο sarant.

Για τη μοναχική παύλα, υπάρχει πάντα η επιλογή και της άνω τελείας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 13, 2013)

sarant said:


> Για τις ένθετες παύλες, δεν μας κάνει η παρένθεση;


Εμένα δε μ' αρέσουν διόλου οι παρενθέσεις στα λογοτεχνικά κείμενα. Μου κάνουν πράγματι πολύ σα ματριόσκες και κουράζομαι να τις παρακολουθήσω, ενώ με τις παύλες δε νιώθω το ίδιο, και παρακολουθώ μια χαρά το νόημα (θέλω να πω, καταλαβαίνω πότε είναι παρένθετη παύλα και πότε όχι, γιατί βοηθά το ίδιο το κείμενο). Νομίζω επίσης ότι αλλιώς συμπεριφέρεται μια παύλα κι αλλιώς μια παρένθεση: η παύλα κόβει λίγο το ρυθμό ενώ η παρένθεση τον κόβει περισσότερο, η παύλα σε αναγκάζει να κόψεις ταχύτητα πάνω στον ίδιο δρόμο ενώ η παρένθεση σε αναγκάζει να μπεις για λίγο σε έναν παράδρομο (υποκειμενικές αισθήσεις αυτές βέβαια).

Είναι και θέμα αισθητικής οι παύλες και οι παρενθέσεις, και καθένας βέβαια έχει τη δική του άποψη περί αισθητικής. Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι είναι εν πολλοίς θέμα του συγγραφέα η επιλογή και ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση καλό είναι να το συζητάμε μαζί του πριν αλλάξουμε τα φώτα στο κείμενό του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2013)

Χμμμ... (μεγάλο χμ). Πώς μπορούμε να παίξουμε με την στίξη για να διασφαλίσουμε ότι δεν θα υπάρξει παρανάγνωση, ακόμη και όταν δεν υπάρχει;

Στο πρώτο παράδειγμα, έχω την αίσθηση ότι η στίξη δεν είναι σωστή. Ας εξετάσουμε πρώτα την πρόταση αφού αφαιρέσουμε το «ζωή να 'χει». Τι νόημα έχει και με ποια μορφή θα έπρεπε να το δίνει η πρόταση;

Τονέ ματιάσανε το γιό σου – γιατί είναι ομορφάντρας ο Γιάννης σου άξιος και προκομμένος, στα όπα-όπα την έχει τη Μαρία του, τίποτα δεν της λείπει – μην κοιτάς που είναι κι αυτή φρόνιμη κοπέλα και δε ζητάει πολλά.

Δεν λείπει ένα κόμμα πριν από το «άξιος»;
Αλλά και πιο πέρα. Είναι σωστές οι παύλες; Χρειάζονται, καν; Μήπως αρκεί η μία από τις δύο; Είναι παρενθετική, επεξηγηματική η περιγραφή του Γιάννη ή απλώς επιβεβαιωτική για κάτι που φυσικά γνωρίζει η μάνα του; Μήπως πρέπει αντί για την πρώτη παύλα, μια άνω τελεία; Π.χ.:

Τονέ ματιάσανε το γιό σου· γιατί είναι ομορφάντρας ο Γιάννης σου, άξιος και προκομμένος, στα όπα-όπα την έχει τη Μαρία του, τίποτα δεν της λείπει – μην κοιτάς που είναι κι αυτή φρόνιμη κοπέλα και δε ζητάει πολλά.

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα αυτή τη μορφή στη στίξη. Για το απόσπασμα του Καζαντζάκη, πάσο. :)

Και «επί προσωπικού» :): Κι εγώ ενώνω το ζευγάρι με τις παρενθετικές παύλες. Όμως σε τέτοιες, δύσκολες περιπτώσεις, πιστεύω ότι είναι προτιμότερο να αναζητήσουμε μια άλλη μορφή σαφέστερης στίξης ή αναδιατύπωσης, παρά να βασιστούμε στο κενό μετά την παύλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, παρασύρθηκα από τα ενδιάμεσα διαβάσματα και ξέχασα ότι η ερώτηση δεν ήταν αυτή στην οποία απάντησα. :)

Λοιπόν. Έστω ότι συμφωνήσαμε σε αυτή τη μορφή της πρότασης. Πού και πώς θα μπει το «ζωή να ‘χει!»;

Ας δεχτούμε ότι ο συγγραφέας ήθελε την ομιλήτρια να κάνει στιγμιαία διακοπή για να δώσει έμφαση στο επιφώνημα (κάτι που δεν είμαι 100% βέβαιος, επειδή αυτό το ζωή να 'χει μπορεί και να ενταχτεί φυσιολογικά στη ρύμη του λόγου, αλλά αν δεν έχουμε τον συγγραφέα να μας το πει, πρέπει να στηριχτούμε σε ό,τι έχουμε). Τότε θα πάμε στις παρενθετικές παύλες:

Τονέ ματιάσανε το γιό σου· γιατί είναι ομορφάντρας ο Γιάννης σου —ζωή να ‘χει!— άξιος και προκομμένος, στα όπα-όπα την έχει τη Μαρία του, τίποτα δεν της λείπει – μην κοιτάς που είναι κι αυτή φρόνιμη κοπέλα και δε ζητάει πολλά.

Αλλιώς:

Τονέ ματιάσανε το γιό σου· γιατί είναι ομορφάντρας ο Γιάννης σου, ζωή να ‘χει, άξιος και προκομμένος, στα όπα-όπα την έχει τη Μαρία του, τίποτα δεν της λείπει – μην κοιτάς που είναι κι αυτή φρόνιμη κοπέλα και δε ζητάει πολλά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

Σχόλιο στα παραπίσω, χωρίς αναφορά στα αμέσως προηγούμενα δοκτορζιμπενμαλικά.

Αόρατη, όταν λες «παρένθεση», εννοείς (υποθέτω) το σημείο στίξης και όχι τη λέξη ή τη φράση που περιέχεται ανάμεσα στα δύο φρύδια. Διότι, κατά τ’ άλλα, κι αυτό που βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στις παύλες, παρένθεση είναι. Ανοίγουμε παράθυρο. Και αν έχουμε αφηγηματική ροή ή εσωτερικούς μονολόγους, καλό είναι να απλοποιήσουμε τη σχέση μας με τα σημεία στίξης για να μην αναγκάζουμε τον αναγνώστη να θυμάται σε ποιο παράθυρο ή ποια ματριόσκα είναι χωμένος. 

Επίσης, αφού τα εισαγωγικά και οι καμπύλες της παρένθεσης δηλώνουν πού ανοίγουμε και πού κλείνουμε αυτό το αυτοτελές κομμάτι λόγου, ας το κάνουμε και με τις παύλες.

Ο Γιώργος —μεγάλη σουπιά— ήξερε ακριβώς τι ήθελε. Δεν θα μας το ομολογούσε όμως — όχι χωρίς βασανιστήρια.

Παυλοοριζόμενη παρένθεση μέσα σε παυλοοριζόμενη παρένθεση δεν έχω δει, αλλά, αντί να ζαλίζουμε τον αναγνώστη, χρησιμοποιήστε άλλα σημεία στίξης. Ξεχνάμε την άνω τελεία και είναι κρίμα που την κάναμε έτσι που να μη φαίνεται και να μη τη θέλει ο χρήστης. 

Όμως η πρόταση του αρχικού παραδείγματος είναι αλλεπάλληλα ανοίγματα παραθύρων, δεν είναι παρενθέσεις ή ματριόσκες. Οπότε:

Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους — μπορεί και με τους δύο: με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά (Θου, Κύριε!).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ξεχνάμε την άνω τελεία και είναι κρίμα που την κάναμε έτσι που να μη φαίνεται και να μη τη θέλει ο χρήστης.


Ε, όχι και την ξεχνάμε! :curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2013)

Εδώ μέσα έχουν γραφτεί ελεγείες ολόκληρες στην άνω τελεία· αν θυμόμουν και πού τις έχω γράψει... :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2013)

Επί προσωπικού: επειδή στα δικά μου κείμενα χρησιμοποιώ πολύ τις παύλες, και τις μονές, μου τυχαίνει κι εμένα να βλέπω μία παύλα που ανοίγει και ύστερα μια άλλη παύλα που ανοίγει, χωρίς να κλείσει η πρώτη, σαν το παράδειγμα που έφερε η Λουκία πιο πάνω:

_Τα λουλούδια στα πόδια της κάτω από το παράθυρο ήσαν πατημένα, ζουλισμένα, τα δάχτυλά της ήσαν αιματωμένα — όλα έδειχναν πως επάλεψεν απελπισμένα η δύστυχη ν’ ανοίξει το παράθυρο και ν’ αναπνεύσει — μα εκείνος δεν την αφήκε_.

Μαθήματα στιλ στον Καζαντζάκη ή στον τυπογράφο του δεν θα κάνω, αλλά εγώ όταν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο σε κείμενό μου, αν το δω, αλλάζω τη μία από τις παύλες σε άνω τελεία ή διπλή τελεία. Εδώ θα έβαζα διπλή τελεία στην πρώτη παύλα, αλλά αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά.

_Τα λουλούδια στα πόδια της κάτω από το παράθυρο ήσαν πατημένα, ζουλισμένα, τα δάχτυλά της ήσαν αιματωμένα: όλα έδειχναν πως επάλεψεν απελπισμένα η δύστυχη ν’ ανοίξει το παράθυρο και ν’ αναπνεύσει — μα εκείνος δεν την αφήκε._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2013)

sarant said:


> Εδώ θα έβαζα διπλή τελεία στην πρώτη παύλα, αλλά αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά.


Αφού το ξεκίνησες, εγώ θα έβαζα άνω τελεία... :) Επίσης, κάποιο κόμμα βλέπω να πετάει πάνω από το «μα εκείνος δεν την αφήκε», αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν θα προσγειωθεί και πού.

_Τα λουλούδια στα πόδια της κάτω από το παράθυρο ήσαν πατημένα, ζουλισμένα, τα δάχτυλά της ήσαν αιματωμένα· όλα έδειχναν πως επάλεψεν απελπισμένα η δύστυχη ν’ ανοίξει το παράθυρο και ν’ αναπνεύσει — μα εκείνος δεν την αφήκε._


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2013)

sarant said:


> Γιατί όμως δεν κολλάτε τις παύλες στις λέξεις, κατά τη συμβουλή του Νίκελ, ώστε να διευκολύνεται ο αναγνώστης;
> Για τις ένθετες παύλες, δεν μας κάνει η παρένθεση;
> 
> Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους —μπορεί και με τους τρεις, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά (Θου, Κύριε!) με τον τρίτον, ποιος ξέρει πώς— και σίγουρα με κάποιον από τους Κωστόπουλους...



Εγώ πάντως έτσι ακριβώς το έμαθα απ' το σχολείο και έτσι το κάνω και θεωρώ ότι όντως λύνει όλες τις παρεξηγήσεις τέτοιου τύπου.

Σαν σημείο στίξης κι εμένα δεν μ' αρέσει η παρένθεση. Μου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι δίνει πρόσθετη πληροφορία, όχι άμεσα συσχετιζόμενη με την πρόταση, και γι' αυτό όταν τις χρησιμοποιώ τις βάζω πάντα στο τέλος της περιόδου. Όσον αφορά την φωλιασμένη παύλα, δεν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει ό,τι και με τις φωλιασμένες παρενθέσεις; Δηλαδή [κάτι (μπλαμπλά) κάτι];


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όσον αφορά την φωλιασμένη παύλα, δεν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει ό,τι και με τις φωλιασμένες παρενθέσεις; Δηλαδή [κάτι (μπλαμπλά) κάτι];


Η αρχική πρόταση δεν έχει φώλιασμα: δύο παρενθέσεις / παράθυρα ανοίγουν, αλλά δεν φαίνεται πού κλείνουν ή κλείνουν εκεί που υπάρχει άλλο σημείο στίξης (η επόμενη παύλα, η τελεία). Αλλά να η περίπτωση ενός φωλιάσματος:

Αυτή η ξετσίπωτη έχει πάει σίγουρα με έναν από τους Παπαδόπουλους — μπορεί —Θου, Κύριε!— και με τους δύο: με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά.

Δεν θα ήταν αισθητικά καλύτερο να μπει κάποιο άλλο σημείο στίξης; Αλλά όχι πλάγια! Δεν έχουν δουλειά τα πλάγια εδώ — ας μην τους δίνουμε να κάνουν ξένες δουλειές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχουν δουλειά τα πλάγια εδώ — ας μην τους δίνουμε να κάνουν ξένες δουλειές.


Αυτό είναι θέμα για άλλη συζήτηση, βέβαια, αλλά υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη δουλειά των πλαγίων (και των έντονων) σύμφωνα με τη γραμματική;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν σύμφωνα με την γραμματική, προφανώς αυτό είναι δουλειά των style guides, γιατί η γραμματική ασχολείται με πράγματα που μπορείς να κάνεις τόσο στον τυπογραφημένο όσο και στον χειρόγραφο λόγο. Δεν νομίζω να φανταζόταν π.χ. ο Τριανταφυλλίδης ότι κάποτε τα χειρόγραφα θα ήταν είδος προς εξαφάνιση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> σύμφωνα με τη γραμματική;


«Σύμφωνα με τη γραμματική;» Ή «σύμφωνα με τη Γραμματική»; Ποια «Γραμματική»; 

Σύμφωνα με την πρακτική τα πλάγια έχουν συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Αν λοιπόν δω εγώ το παρακάτω:

...μπορεί και με τους τρεις, με τον ένα στα φανερά, με τον άλλο στα κρυφά —_Θου, Κύριε!_— με τον τρίτον, ποιος ξέρει πώς...

θα προσπαθώ να αποκωδικοποιήσω το λόγο που μπήκαν τα πλάγια. Είναι ειδική έμφαση; Είναι τίτλος βιβλίου που αναφέρει τριολέ; Τι είναι; _Τι είναι;!_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> θα προσπαθώ να αποκωδικοποιήσω το λόγο που μπήκαν τα πλάγια. Είναι ειδική έμφαση;


Είδες; Με την πρώτη! :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

Άρα δεν είναι εκεί για να δηλώσουν μια νέα τεχνική παρενθετικού λόγου — αυτό θέλω να πω.


----------

